# First handgun...



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

Well i'm new to the forum, obviously. Been thinking about getting a pistol lately and I haven't really shot but a couple .38 special and sum lil .22 don't remember what it was...it's been awhile. Most of my shooting was a little hunting when i was younger, but kinda got out of it. Anyways, I've been tryin to decide on what my first purchase should be and I've been leaning towards a g21 or g22...I don't really want a 9mm. What do you guys think about one of those as my first handgun? OOhh and i saw on glock's site theres a "c" model for both of those with compensator that help improve accuracy when rapid firing by making it more controllable yadda yadda...does it really make that much of a difference?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Try looking here for more info. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2496
You'll get many varied opinions here on what we like. Not all are right or wrong it's personal preferences. My first handgun was a G23 which I still own so I lean toward Glocks.


----------



## donsam (Aug 30, 2007)

*Firs handgun*

If I were you I would start out with a nice 22. I am partial to Ruger, but there are others.

donsam


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Some additional info would be helpful. Are you just looking for a plinker? Get a .22. You want something for home defense, concealed carry? What's you level of handgun proficiency? Will this be your only gun? Why don't you want a 9mm?

Lots of helpful (or is that opinionated?) folks here. Give them some more info and watch the suggestions pour in.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would stay away from a .40 cal. go with something easy to learn with like a glock 34


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't want to buy a 9mm glock mainly because a friend of mine has a S&W 9mm that I'm going to be gettin from him later on when he gets something new which will more than likely be close to next spring. I just want to go ahead and get something now. It'll be for home defense if ever needed and I don't ever plan on concealed carrying it. I'm not a real big guy so if i did and went with the .45 i'd probably need the g30 or wear some real baggy clothes hah. This definately won't be my only gun, like i mentioned i'll be getting the 9mm from a friend later on. I just want to get a little collection goin and everynow and then maybe go out to the range or something. I have nothing as of now sold my rifle and shotguns a few years back...but i don't hunt anymore so no need for them.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If dollars are not a problem buy a new Ruger GP100 3" .357. It is a nice safe revolver to learn and have fun with using .38 Special rounds, plus you will need it for your collection anyway. It will definitely serve well in a Home defense role.
:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## xd40c (Sep 10, 2007)

Seems I remember reading a report regarding bullet "effectiveness". This was some government study. They concluded the 9MM was the most deadly. It entered the body at the highest rate of speed. The shock wave caused by this bullet literally exploded soft tissue (organs). 

Having said this I only own one 9MM. But I love shooting it. Ruger P89. Not the lightest gun around, but it sure shoots nice.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Bingo on a .357 magnum "shorty". I got lucky and found a used Dan Wesson at a reasonable price. Stainless Steel is easier to maintain, but you may prefer blue.
Another big plus is the virsatility built in with the wide range of loads that it will digest.
Check out this article. It's pretty comprehensive. http://www.survivalprimer.com/PaulsGuns/Ammo_Self_Defense_Firearm.htm
Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Based on your criteria, I would look at both the XD40 and Walther P99 40 cal. In my rather strongly biased opinion, both have better ergonomics than the Glocks, though many will disagree. It's not that one is better than the other, but rather which one feels better in the hand. It's not unlike Ford vs. Chevy. If you can't test fire them, at least see how they fit your hand. A side by side comparison should produce some kind of preference. From a performance point of view, all are top notch and will go bang when needed.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*G17*

not_possible: Sir; these folks answers are good. I have a different approach.
Reading your query as I do; you have suggested G21? G22? hesitant of a 9mm.
Sir; cost of shooting 9mm is your best bang per buck
.40 is closer to double per bang in comparison
G17 and G22 built on the same frame
Learning to shoot? A Ruger Mk111, .22 gives the weight of holding a gun in training; pluses; accurate; and plenty cheap. The unit will last you a life time of good plinking; training, enjoyment
Next offering G17 picked. Good choice, plenty of power in defense situation, bullets cheap enough that you can shoot regularly.
G22 expensive to shoot on a regular basis. Good defense round
Glocks are not inherently accurate; [yes I've started something now} I'll get back to this.
A good .22 will out shoot about any of the multi stack combat models with ease. Supported barreling will do the trick.
Glocks were built for combat; accuracy is important but getting the bad guy to "duck" is just as important; thereby; in the practiced hand your advantage is in place. 
Sir; my argument will be for Ruger MK111 for plenty of shooting, or the G17 
for protection, and plenty of shooting. You can get good with a "combat"
type. Just need to practice;practice and practice.

Now for the "combat'ers" that care about what I've suggested.
My carry G22, SW638, GP100 plus a couple of others.
Will a G' model shoot accurately. yes, would I put my 'tricked out G' model' against my MK11 out of the .22? I did. My shooting buddy's too found similar experiences in our informal testing/training.

good luck in your new adventure


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

if you want more bang then a 9mm got with the G20 10mm. it shoots like a .45 but has more power. nice and smooth.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

By no means do I not want a 9mm at all, I just don't want two of them since I'll be getting one later on. I'm definately going to check out a few of the guns suggested and I'll definately handle a few to see which I prefer before deciding. I may not even end up getting a glock first, but I'll definately be getting one for my collection later if not.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

g 21 over the 22 for my vote
get the new 21sf - better hand fit but no 22LR conversion kit yet
also the compensator does help - very little - in my mind only needed for the magnums
NOW: other than the glock 21 or 22
deciding on the first handgun is a huge decision!!
what barrell length?
home defense and 25yard indoor range - I'd go 45ACP.
Carry - go 3" barrell - 9mm, or 40, or 45acp
the inbetween is thus the 4" barrell.
I assume you don't want a revolver. 
If you did, the 357& 38 spl as well as the 44Mag/44 spl. are good combos - S&W would be best for revolver.
but since you imply that you want a semi-auto - go with GLOCK and check ADVANTAGE ARMS on which model you can get a 22LR conversin kit.
Also any 5" 1911 (I'd go Kimber) can have a 22LR conversion kit


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

viper101 said:


> I would stay away from a .40 cal. go with something easy to learn with like a glock 34


yes, i was going to say the same about the s&w 40cal, better to start w/a 45 than a 40 imho:watching:


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

I have & carry a Glock 19 9mm, This model is good for ccw & nightstand use. I also carry my Rock Island Armory 1911-A1 .45acp. The 1911 is alot heavier than the G19 but those 230g chunks of lead are nice for stopping whatever or whoever :mrgreen:


----------

